# Documentation for Unna boot



## sirisha (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi,

Can any help me with the clear documentation needed to code for unna boot( 29580 )

ex - Wound for  covered with adaptic.Euerin was applied to intact skin.ABDs for padding, 3 layer wrap was reapplied

Can anyone tell me the above documentation is enough to code CPT 29580,or what else is needed.

Thanks in advance,

sirisha


----------



## mceisele (Nov 26, 2013)

Are you sure it is an Unna boot and not a Profore dressing (29581)? Documentation should correctly identify the product used.


----------

